

Why Big Data Mining / Analytics is the New Gold Rush - sudonim
http://smartdatacollective.com/hkotadia1/46202/why-big-data-mining-analytics-new-gold-rush

======
h4ck3rhn
Nobody can argue against decision making using facts. Earlier data was
"pulled" (surveys, ...), now its "pushed" (social networks, comments on blogs,
...).

Latter has led to tipping the balance of amount of data thats available to
make meaningful conclusions.

Lastly computing power is dirt cheap and easily accessible.

